# Downs Memorial Park?



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

First time poster here. Coworkers showed me this board a few days ago and Ive been reading ever since.

Anyways... Has anyone been to Downs Memorial Park yet? Its off of rt 177. (pg 16 in an Anne Arundel County ADC map) I've never been there but I wanted to try it out this coming Sunday. I don't want to go to Sandy Point cause I think it will be very crowded. The DNR description for the park says it has a beach and a fishing pier. (I will be sticking to the beach) Any info on this park will be much appreciated. Hoping to pull in some stripers.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry bud, never fished there before. Hope someone else chimes in. BTW, welcome to the madness  The MD board has some of the more "interesting" folks here.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome Fingersandclaws. Im just basically trying to find a good beach to fish at north of SPSP and south of the Key Bridge. Don't think I want to bother with anything closer to downtown Baltimore then the key bridge. I figure the fishing will get bad due to the polluted water? Am I correct in assuming this?


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

even if the fishing is good, you wouldn't wanna eat anything that comes out near Brandon Shores or Curtis Bay anyways :--|

I used to fish down at Downs Park when I was little... Grew up in Pasadena. Lots of white perch & sunfish near the shore... I would assume you could grab a striper or two from those waters... There's always people fishing from there (and I'd avoid it in the summer as it gets pretty packed)...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hi Titus and welcome to the forum. Downs Park has an excellent fishing pier with plenty of room. It's mostly white perch and spot later on. There's always a chance of catching rock also. It's located well enough away from industry that I wouldn't have any problem eating the fish from there. Great place to bring the kids.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

catman said:


> Hi Titus and welcome to the forum. Downs Park has an excellent fishing pier with plenty of room. It's mostly white perch and spot later on. There's always a chance of catching rock also. It's located well enough away from industry that I wouldn't have any problem eating the fish from there. Great place to bring the kids.


I wasn't saying that there was a problem w/ Downs Park fishing... he was talking about fishing inside the beltway in the Patapsco...


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

pretty good fishing there. I caught some gills, and some nice white perch. Cant tell u where tho cuz i dont want people all in my spot. But i did do good. Caught on a bobber grass shrimp and a shad dart.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

FISHING4LIFE said:


> pretty good fishing there. I caught some gills, and some nice white perch.
> But i did do good. Caught on a bobber grass shrimp and a shad dart.



Rich...I thought you were better than that...I will have to remember your response here and when you ask where a certain spot is and how and when i can say...
"Cant tell u where tho cuz i dont want people all in my spot."
Besides they are only gills and perch not Stripers or trout.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I know the water is pretty shallow close to shore. Curious, is the pier long enough to where you can cast to the drop off, like at the coke?

Here's a topo map of the area. The pier is approximately where the "2" is in the center of the picture.

http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepa...x.cfm&bpid=MAP0060030900,1,1,0&latlontype=DMS
.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Bubba, I take the grandkids there and they can get into about 8' of water with their 5' rods. No problem getting into at least 10' of the very end during high tide.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Nick. Its good to hear that you can get to more than 3' of water. 
.


----------

